# 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

Got the VR dynoed Saturday, I'll post up some more detailed specs and the video later. All the pulls were at 14 PSI. 
Link to video: http://vids.myspace.com/index....98286
Specs:
3.0L VR6 8.5:1 CR
C2 Motorsports 42LB chip and injectors
T3/T04E turbo, .82 Cold side
38MM Wastegate
2.5" Exhaust with cat and muffler
Intercooled
Not sure but I thought the Tourque numbers looked a little low comparing to other set ups but who knows. 












_Modified by VW Jetta VRSEXXX at 10:25 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

Looks close to mine as far as hp vs. torque...this is at 13 psi








GT35/40R
8.5:1 hg spacer
C2 Stage 2
etc...
Nice numbers! Congrats!


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

Numbers look good as is. You'll get even more impressive numbers if you switch to a 3" DP/exhaust setup.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (actionVR6)*

~300 ftlbs isn't 'low'.
the 'low' torque from the softer spooling turbine housing.
The gain is that you keep make power above 5500-6000...
-Jeff


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

You can make more power with a better sized turbo at the same boost level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Thanks for the good words guys. I wasn't sure about the TQ numbers just cause I've seen several dynos with similar HP levels but closer towards 380 TQ. I was very impressed, the car ran excellent on the dyno, A/F looks good and the power curve is very consistant. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2 Motorsports and their software.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

nice vid 
now make a street video of that beast


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

nice dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

i dunno i may be a bit off but isnt that a bit lean. Been tuning a dsm and we usually shoot for around 11.0-11.3 a/f. Just an observation but hey nice numbers. I dunno how c2 tunes but when we tune we shoot for no knock retard. some people will tune and have as much as 4 or 5 degrees of knock retard. just trying to learn a bit more about tuning.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

Having a cat usually makes it look leaner than it is.


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

just a quick comment: numbers look good but i noticed that your exhaust is 2.5, i think you'd get more from a full 3inch. just my 2 cents


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jimbo1080)*

Nice #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these were 3rd gear pulls right?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

good numbers for 14psi... now turn it up


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (GTijoejoe)*

Fourth gear pulls on all of them. I tried to turn it up all the way for what the chip could handle but couldn't get an accurate reading on the gauge trying to drive it in the rain before hand...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

The 2,5 exhaust is killing the Hp.








Its not producing more then a 2.8L
A normal 14psi dyno on a 3.0 will give you 350-360whp.

Change exhaust to 3inch asap and free em horses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ask Jeff and he will propably give you the same answer.
The exhaust is way to small and you lack 50whp.


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno ([email protected])*

Someone come make me one then... for free!!! If I still had a welder at my house, I'd do it myself but I don't have the tools anymore. 
Anyways the power is tough to use on the street as is in 1st and 2nd, another 50 would be even worse. 
PS- The exhaust is way to small and lacks 50whp but I would only go up to 350-360whp from 344?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Jetta VRSEXXX* »_Someone come make me one then... for free!!! If I still had a welder at my house, I'd do it myself but I don't have the tools anymore. 
Anyways the power is tough to use on the street as is in 1st and 2nd, another 50 would be even worse. 
PS- The exhaust is way to small and lacks 50whp but I would only go up to 350-360whp from 344?









One funny thing about exhaust.
When i had my 2.25 oem one on the car boosted 4-6psi when i was going to my garage to build my 3.5inch i got on for the moment.
Switched exhaust and went out to the free way.
The car suddenly boosted 12-13psi








Talk about turbo killed by the back pressure from the 2.25 system.
The 2.25 was way to small even for 200-230hp


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

i demend videos


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

I wish someone would have been there to make some videos last night. I went to the local 1/8 mile, we don't have a 1/4 that close, and made some passes. I couldn't get traction on only 10psi the entire time until nearly the end of the track. On the 7th pass I snapped an axle...
Anyone have an idea of what a 8.5 @ 89.6 mph would come out to in a 1/4?
I know there are a lot of factors, but any idea of something close? I could easily get this down in the low 8's and even 7's with some drag radials I think. This was my first time at the track ever BTW. 


_Modified by VW Jetta VRSEXXX at 11:34 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

An 8.0 in the 1/8 would get you high 12's for the most part, if you stay at that power level
Here is mine with a simlar 1/8 mile et, but then I crank into high boost in third, so it skews the rest of the 1/4 et.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2867070


_Modified by bdfeenie at 2:49 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

This was all on 10 PSI on street tires.. So with some better traction and more boost in the upper gears, i could be in the mid to lower 12's I would think...You're 1/8th on that sheet was less than mine and I was trapping higher speeds. I'm not sure though, this was the first time I'd gone out so it's all new to me.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

I'm racing at Show n Go on Sunday, so I'll get you some updated numbers, hopefully with better traction and 60'


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

I've run a best of [email protected] at 11psi.
And I ran [email protected] running 11psi half the track and 16psi after.
With drag radials lower 12s can be had. And with slicks you can hit a high 11.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just need to break into the 1.9XX 60'.....I'm planning on 10psi in the dr's this time out.


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

cant wait to see it tomorrow night..


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (agnhare77)*

I know its been said, but please get a 3in exhaust before you blow your turbo


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (fatfreevw)*

I know I've said this as well, 3" costs money. I know 3" would definitely help but this set up is good for me right now. I've already invested a lot of money into thus far, I'm trying to save some money right now. Next year will be for a new set up, bigger turbo, exhaust, stand alone...I'll enjoy the set up as is for now. It's making good power and can hardly put it down as it is. 
For the time being, I'll fix what breaks but upgrades are in the back of my mind. Priorities man....


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

i know man, i used to have 5 cars and no im down to 3 and they are the last thing i care about. first would be dog, then house...stupid mortgages. I just hate to see people start doing things right (you bored it out and all that good stuff) to have it be unfisnihed. Its like building a house and ever painting the drywall...


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 3.0l VR6 Turbo Dyno (fatfreevw)*

I hear you. It will get done eventually. Michealangelo didn't paint whatever in a day...whatever that saying is...


----------

